# denyhosts hat mich ausgesperrt.

## musv

Hallo, 

ich sitz hier grad auf Arbeit und möchte auf meinen heimischen Rechner zugreifen. Das Ding ist eingeschalten und per dyndns erreichbar. Aus irgendeinem Grund hat denyhosts (läuft, um ssh-Attacken etwas erfolgloser zu gestalten) mich vor ein paar Tagen ausgesperrt. Soll heißen, ich steh in der /etc/hosts.deny drin. 

Ergebnis:

 *mein Rechner wrote:*   

> ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host

 

Da ich das Spielchen schon vor 2 Tagen mitbekommen hab, hab ich mal die /etc/hosts.deny editiert und die IP meines Arbeitgebers da rausgenommen. Nach dem Neustart von denyhosts stand die IP wieder drin. Also hab ich die in /etc/hosts.allow ein- und aus hosts.deny ausgetragen. Tja, das Problem ist geblieben. 

Frage 1:

Gibt's öffentliche Proxys, über die ich z.B. per Putty die SSH-Verbindung schleifen kann, um 'ne neue IP zu kriegen? Gibt's sowas?

Frage 2:

Wo muss ich denyhosts überall editieren, damit das Ding mich in Zukunft wieder auf meinen Rechner lässt?

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Lass sie in der Allow drin stehen.

Nimm Sie aus der hosts.deny raus. Dann musst du noch in dein SSH Log gucken und sie da auch raus nehmen. Das liest denyhosts beim starten aus.

Ich würde die IPs nach eine gewissen Zeit automatisch löschen lassen.

Hat der Rechner iptables am laufen? Wenn ja nimm lieber fail2ban. Das ist besser.

Sebastian

----------

## Treborius

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Frage 1:
> 
> Gibt's öffentliche Proxys, über die ich z.B. per Putty die SSH-Verbindung schleifen kann, um 'ne neue IP zu kriegen? Gibt's sowas?
> ...

 

dieser "öffentliche Proxy" wäre der perfekte man-in-the-middle, würde ich vermeiden ...

ausser du hast nen bekannten, dem du vertraust

aber eigentlich sollte ein editieren (löschen) der logs, das problem erstmal beheben,

denke nicht das deine firma versucht per ssh bei dir einzubrechen

----------

## musv

Ja, hab's auch gelassen. Wäre halt nur die Methode gewesen, um überhaupt erstmal wieder auf meinen Rechner zu kommen. 

Ich hab jetzt folgendes gemacht: 

ssh-Log aus /var/log/messages rausgenommen und nach /var/log/ssh schreiben lassen:

```
#sshd configuration

destination ssh { file("/var/log/ssh.log"); };

filter f_ssh { program("sshd"); };

log { source(src); filter(f_ssh); destination(ssh); };
```

Eintrag meines Arbeitsrechners in /etc/hosts.allow:

```
xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx: ALL
```

Ändern des Log-Verzeichnisses von denyhosts:

```
SECURE_LOG = /var/log/ssh.log
```

Ich hoff mal, dass es jetzt funktioniert. Das SSH-Log in /var/log/messages hat mich sowieso gestört.

----------

